# x-trail delivery waiting time



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi I have been reading this forum for a few weeks now but have yet to post. At the beginning of June I went to my dealership here in Toronto and bought an X-Trail (my first car) it was implied that it would probably be a week, maybe two
before it was in. I was at a conference in Winnipeg last week only to get a call from the sales manager telling me it will now be until late July before I can get one - apparantly my model - SE FWD auto is not too popular and there are none on the ground. So unless I want to spend 2000 dollars to get an AWD (I don't) I have to wait and continue to rent a car 2-3 times. I know that this is a new car and the supplies aren't up yet but find it hard to believe that there isn't one of these models for sale in Ontario. Can anyone verify the long wait times for the X-Trail or help me out in terms of whether there is anything I can do or say about this situation. I was having a great time through the whole process but the Sales Mgr is being kind of rude - cuts me off when I am talking, telling me how much work it is to locate a vehicle, keeps trying to push the AWD etc.
I really like this car but am getting kind of fed up and since this is my first vehicle not sure if this is normal etc. Any info or advice would be great.

thanks


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

kino said:


> ....but the Sales Mgr is being kind of rude - cuts me off when I am talking, telling me how much work it is to locate a vehicle, keeps trying to push the AWD etc...



If the Sales Mgr keeps being kindda rude, you can report the agency (after withdraw the deposit) to Nissan Canada.

Good luck with your car, it's really great, Mine is FWD (AWD it's not available yet here) & we love it.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

By the way, I drove mine FWD Xtrail in a round trip for 400kms, still breaking-in so i have to keep under 115kmph, Cruise Control is great & the engine ask for speed hehehehehe,

The car doesn't reveal the real speed so take care if you don't want a ticket.

I also have the plastic in the front air vent so it's not a just Canadian problem, IMHO too much air coming from that vent could cause some eye irritation, tireness or so, specially considering that it's imposible to reduce/increse the amount of air coming from that vent, like from all other vents.

At up to now.. I love my Xtrail, in Mexico, it's the sales champion in that segment, many more sold than Jeep Liberty, Ford Expedition or any other.... Again: NISSAN WINS


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

*Compact 4wd Comparison*

COMPACT 4WD COMPARISON
http://carpoint.ninemsn.com.au/news/blankstory.asp?ID=6184
from carpoint.com.au :thumbup:


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Waiting for delivery (in all the wrong places...)*



kino said:


> Hi I have been reading this forum for a few weeks now but have yet to post. At the beginning of June I went to my dealership here in Toronto and bought an X-Trail (my first car) it was implied that it would probably be a week, maybe two
> before it was in. I was at a conference in Winnipeg last week only to get a call from the sales manager telling me it will now be until late July before I can get one - apparantly my model - SE FWD auto is not too popular and there are none on the ground. So unless I want to spend 2000 dollars to get an AWD (I don't) I have to wait and continue to rent a car 2-3 times. I know that this is a new car and the supplies aren't up yet but find it hard to believe that there isn't one of these models for sale in Ontario. Can anyone verify the long wait times for the X-Trail or help me out in terms of whether there is anything I can do or say about this situation. I was having a great time through the whole process but the Sales Mgr is being kind of rude - cuts me off when I am talking, telling me how much work it is to locate a vehicle, keeps trying to push the AWD etc.
> I really like this car but am getting kind of fed up and since this is my first vehicle not sure if this is normal etc. Any info or advice would be great.
> 
> thanks


I placed my order for an LE AWD about 8 days ago and at the time was told up to three weeks delivery for my vehicle. I haven't heard from the dealer yet as to whether this is still on schedule or not but I have my fingers crossed.

P.S. I am also here in Toronto - do you mind telling me what dealer ? I puchased my X-Trail at Willowdale Nissan.


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

*Also patiently waiting for our X-Trail*

We purchased an SE AWD last Thursday (June 10th) from a dealership on Markham Rd and Sheppard (Toronto). They told us it might be 6 - 12 weeks before delivery....yikes!!
We wanted a 5 speed manual in red and it seems they are harder to come by. Yesterday my husband called the dealership and they said "they might have located one in Canada" and they will call us back today...keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

denan said:


> We purchased an SE AWD last Thursday (June 10th) from a dealership on Markham Rd and Sheppard (Toronto). They told us it might be 6 - 12 weeks before delivery....yikes!!
> We wanted a 5 speed manual in red and it seems they are harder to come by. Yesterday my husband called the dealership and they said "they might have located one in Canada" and they will call us back today...keeping my fingers crossed!!


Yeah there's not that many of them anymore. Last time we checked for a client she was lucky to get one. She only had to wait for a week though. Enjoy the X-Trail, it's a very fun little SUV.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I placed my order for an LE AWD about 8 days ago and at the time was told up to three weeks delivery for my vehicle. I haven't heard from the dealer yet as to whether this is still on schedule or not but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> P.S. I am also here in Toronto - do you mind telling me what dealer ? I puchased my X-Trail at Willowdale Nissan.


My information is that Nissan underestimated the demand for these vehicles, particularly for the FWD SE models. In Victoria, they sold 15 (of various models) in a week, placed an order for another 20 or so, and most of those were sold long before arrival. We ordered ours in early May, and took delivery last week. We decided to take our second colour choice, becauise we were told that the next lot to be manufactured for Canada wouldn't be available for 2 months! 

But to my mind, the wait was worth it. There is no other small SUV that is comparable, and in FWD it is a perfect urban assault vehicle.


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

Well after being told that it would be end of July 0 I ordered at beginning of June - I decided to do a "find your Nissan" search on their website - you plug in the different dealers and it tells you if they have them. I found a couple and talked to them and sure enough they have three - cancelled the first deal (they were making me feel uncomfortable overall, not just the wait time) went to the new dealer and i am picking up my car tomorrow - SE FWD.

I ws told that some dealers are marking them as sold on the Nissan system so they don't have to trade with other dealers.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

kino said:


> Well after being told that it would be end of July 0 I ordered at beginning of June - I decided to do a "find your Nissan" search on their website - you plug in the different dealers and it tells you if they have them. I found a couple and talked to them and sure enough they have three - cancelled the first deal (they were making me feel uncomfortable overall, not just the wait time) went to the new dealer and i am picking up my car tomorrow - SE FWD.
> 
> I ws told that some dealers are marking them as sold on the Nissan system so they don't have to trade with other dealers.


Congratulations! You will love this vehicle. What colour will you get?


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

kino said:


> Well after being told that it would be end of July 0 I ordered at beginning of June - I decided to do a "find your Nissan" search on their website - you plug in the different dealers and it tells you if they have them. I found a couple and talked to them and sure enough they have three - cancelled the first deal (they were making me feel uncomfortable overall, not just the wait time) went to the new dealer and i am picking up my car tomorrow - SE FWD.
> 
> I ws told that some dealers are marking them as sold on the Nissan system so they don't have to trade with other dealers.


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Kino!

Pretty smart of you to do your own research and locate your x-trail! Good for you! We seem to be getting such a run around with our dealership...they will not give us any answer as to when we will acquire our new car...its so frustrating! They told us last week that they found one in Ontario and we waited to hear from them and finally we called on the weekend and no they didn't get it but didn't give us any reasons so the last we have been told is that it could be 8 weeks. So last nite I went on the Nissan website as you did and located 3 red SE AWD (5 speeds) and am calling our salesperson today and asking why we can't have one of those x-trails....the saga continues!!


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

denan said:


> Hi Kino!
> 
> Pretty smart of you to do your own research and locate your x-trail! Good for you! We seem to be getting such a run around with our dealership...they will not give us any answer as to when we will acquire our new car...its so frustrating! They told us last week that they found one in Ontario and we waited to hear from them and finally we called on the weekend and no they didn't get it but didn't give us any reasons so the last we have been told is that it could be 8 weeks. So last nite I went on the Nissan website as you did and located 3 red SE AWD (5 speeds) and am calling our salesperson today and asking why we can't have one of those x-trails....the saga continues!!



Some of the dealers that may show up as having one might not want to trade with another dealer so they have markded them as sold when they are really not. I got my car on Saturday morning and haven't stopped driving it since - it is a great car. Can't say enough how happy I was not to be on the bus this morning. 

Good luck


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

kino said:


> Some of the dealers that may show up as having one might not want to trade with another dealer so they have markded them as sold when they are really not. I got my car on Saturday morning and haven't stopped driving it since - it is a great car. Can't say enough how happy I was not to be on the bus this morning.
> 
> Good luck


----------

